# I hope this email finds you well



## kasia.km

Czesc,

Chcialabym mile zaczac email do kontakta biznesowego - po angielsku generalnie pisze "I hope this email finds you well."  Co moge napisac po polsku zeby nie brzmialo dziwnie?

Dziekuje


----------



## fragile1

You can translate as: 


Witam Pana,
if you write to a man or Panią (to a woman) if you write to specific person, Państwa (more than one)
Mam nadzieję, że znajduję Pana (Panią, Państwa) w dobrym zdrowiu i interesy układają się pomyślnie

I would suggest on the end of letter to write something like:

Jednocześnie życzę dalszego, prężnego rozowju firmy 
(in the same time I wish you best of luck in your enterprise)
Or

Jednocześnie życzę dalszych sukcesów i realizacji jeszcze śmielszych pomysłów
(in the same time I wish you best of luck in your enterprise, and realization of bold ideas) 
Or 

Proszę przyjąć zapewnienia o naszym (or moim ) wielkim szacunku i sympatii, życząc zdrowia .....
(Your sincerely, I wish you health ...)

Please correct my errors! Thanks.


----------



## kasia.km

dzieki/thanks. what are some good familiar/more casual ways to greet business contacts?


----------



## fragile1

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!


----------



## kasia.km

you can put that at the beginning of an email/letter, too? I tend to close letters with "pozdrawiam/pozdrawiam serdecznie".


----------



## fragile1

No, "pozdrawiam serdecznie" could be on the end - sorry, I didn't mention. 
At the beginning something familiar it is hard, we don't use in bussines letters something like Dear Mr., insted of that:
Szanowny Panie .... (name),
or Drogi Panie Michale (if there is somone you know him, and this one is more familiar)


----------



## kasia.km

yeah, that's what always gets me stuck.  in english you always greet the person and add a little pleasantry (Dear Mr Smith- I hope this email finds you well.  I'm writing to you today regarding ....) , but in polish I'm not sure how to do it.  I think you just tend to launch straight into the subject of the email, but I find it so abrupt.


----------



## fragile1

There is nothing wrong, with what you like to write. Specialy "I'm writing to you today regarding ....) " - Piszę dzis do Pana (/Pani/Państwa) z uwagi ... ( w nawiązaniu do ...) - it is absolutly ok!  
 
Your "partner handlowy" knows that your language is English, so I think will be glad to get a correspondence in Polish. Thathe will find very familiar already, I'm sure.


----------



## majlo

Just as a side note, _pozdrawiam serdecznie _is fairly informal/neutral. If you want to sound more formal, you should use _Z poważaniem_/_Łączę wyrazy szacunku (very formal)_.


----------

